# Roubaix Expert or Comp Frame



## Landau (Sep 2, 2007)

Does Specialized sell these seperately like their higher end frames? I'm looking to build my own bike up and my budget won't quite cover the Roubaix Pro frame at $1900 list.

I know I could get a better deal on a complete bike, but I like having something a little different (probably a Campy Group) and enjoy working on my bikes.

Landau


----------



## pdainsworth (Jun 6, 2004)

They don't sell anything below the Pro as a frameset only. You might check with your local dealer though, as sometimes they'll have a limited number of blem or old frames available to the dealers. The may have scratches or be missing some parts, but it's worth checking in to it. Good luck!


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Landau said:


> Does Specialized sell these seperately like their higher end frames? I'm looking to build my own bike up and my budget won't quite cover the Roubaix Pro frame at $1900 list.
> 
> I know I could get a better deal on a complete bike, but I like having something a little different (probably a Campy Group) and enjoy working on my bikes.
> 
> Landau


IME if it's not on Spec's website, it's not available. Us Tarmac fans are in the same boat with the Pro (and above) being the only framsets available. On occasion, Spec does offer limited runs on some framesets, but I can't recall them ever being the lower end variety.

There are options, though. One being that you buy the complete bike, tear it down and ebay any components/ wheels you don't want and build the frameset up with your Campy group. Being a lower end group, I think there would be a decent market for it and you (hopefully) wouldn't lose much.


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

PJ probably knows, but aren't the Expert and Pro frame the same? If so, there's your Roubaix Expert frame-set. It's still $1900.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Dr_John said:


> PJ probably knows, but aren't the Expert and Pro frame the same? If so, there's your Roubaix Expert frame-set. It's still $1900.


Good catch, Dr. John. You're absolutely right, the Roubaix Pro frameset IS the Expert frameset (and vice versa). I guess I've got to start paying attention when posting here?? :blush2:


----------



## Landau (Sep 2, 2007)

Thanks for the replies.

The Expert and Pro frames don't appear to be quite identical - the specs for the Pro list an integrated oversized BB and the for the Expert a standard BB, at least for the complete bikes. The Expert frameset does not specify which size BB it has.

Landau


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Landau said:


> Thanks for the replies.
> 
> The Expert and Pro frames don't appear to be quite identical - the specs for the Pro list an integrated oversized BB and the for the Expert a standard BB, at least for the complete bikes. The Expert frameset does not specify which size BB it has.
> 
> Landau


From previous discussions here, IIRC the framesets come with an adapter to accomodate standard BB's (like Shimano, for example), so you can install either type crankset. I'll defer to those (Dr John and BladeRunner come to mind) that have built up Spec framesets for a definitive answer, though.

I'm thinking that because the Expert comes with an Ultegra crankset it's equipped with a standard BB.


----------



## nis240sxt (Oct 6, 2004)

Just to clarify since I've built both a Tarmac SL2 and 09' Roubaix Expert up. The SL2 was a frameset and the Roubaix Expert was a complete bike that was parted out. If you buy the full bike or module in the SL2/Pro trim, the frame will come with Specialized's oversize BB. If you buy just the frameset in either trim, it will come with the standard threaded BB. The adapter is only offered for the oversized BB frameset that will allow you to use standard cranks NOT vice versa. In regards to the 09' Roubaix frames, the Pro and Expert are identical except for the BB only if you purchased the full Pro trim bike.


----------



## nis240sxt (Oct 6, 2004)

*Built up 09' Roubaix Exepert*

Just wanted to share my built up Roubaix Expert. Bought full bike and parted it out, then built up with my existing parts. Love it!!


----------

